# Honest Review of a 2019 Mitzi 17



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I recently picked up my new 2019 Mitzi 17. Due to an overall lack of information on the world wide webs I wanted to post an honest review of the boat so far. Feel free to bash or brag. My skin is thick enough. All the information here is real world fact. Not lab numbers or exaggerated bragging

Top end - 38mph
Hole shot - leaves something to be desired. 2.5 boat lengths. Needs a 4 blade prop maybe 17-18 degree I think.
Weight - true to advertised. Lite as a feather.
Draft - 7-8 inches depending on load
Actual length - 16’10”
Motor - yam70
Prop - 21 degree turning 5700 rpms
Fit and finish - could be better but for the price I’m very happy with it. Mitzi did a good job. Dealership doing the rigging could have done it cleaner. I rewired a few things myself. Happy now.
Ride - surprisingly comfortable. Handles wind chop and wake well. Just have to keep the bow down with the trim tabs.
Dry - it’s pretty dry. Huge bow flare keeps spray down very well.
Poling - tracks strait. Turns easily enough. Balance is good but I have a trolling motor battery under the bow I need to move to the center console to get it right.
Stability - very stable. Fished my folks and I all day no problem. Combined personel weight about 750 lbs.

Overall I’m very happy with it for the money. I rigged the electronics myself so I’m obviously happy with that. The only thing I would change if I was to do it again is I would pay the extra cash for the installed fuel tank versus the removable one and I would have done all whisper grey instead of having the top cap white.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

More pictures


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

thanks for the review!! Always nice to have a no BS review on a skiff... enjoy her!!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Pretty boat! Enjoy it!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome boat! I have always wanted a Mitzi or Dolphin skiff since I was a little kid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My honest review of that skiff is... Yep! There's been no changes to it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

Backwater said:


> My honest review of that skiff is... Yep! There's been no changes to it for as long as I can remember.


Aint that the truth. When Mitzi was sold to Custom Fiberglass in Bailey NC in 2011 they made a few changes I believe to the cap. Very minor. Latches on the rear hatches which have really helped with water intrusion as compared to the older models, and closing in the compartment under the forward casting deck. Other than that its the same old boat as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bigbud (Dec 20, 2018)

Agree with all said in review. I had one from the new folks and the only addition to the review I would add is that when poling crosswind the wind would catch under the flare of the bow and blow it off course.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

AMiller said:


> View attachment 47448
> View attachment 47450
> View attachment 47452
> View attachment 47454
> ...


You are so correct, I also just bought a new Mitzi (2018) a month ago and love it. Dealer rigging was perfect and neat. Have 2 batteries for the trolling motor in the bow and the other in center console..you were spot on...


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

It's amazing to look at how similar these are to the Dolphin Super Skiff.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Sharp rig, love the whisper grey! What trolling motor setup did you choose? 12v or 24v? Battery setup? I have a 2007 17 that I’m in the process of upgrading.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a 2007 and the only complaint I have had is unorganized wiring and no storage up front. 

Otherwise has been a really good simple boat. Would still love to get my hands on a set cushion as I already have to railing for it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

firefighter813x said:


> It's amazing to look at how similar these are to the Dolphin Super Skiff.


BS!

The round shape of the bow deck is the only thing similar.

https://www.boattrader.com/listing/2019-mitzi-17-cc-103442839/?refSource=same+seller+listing


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

AMiller said:


> View attachment 47448
> View attachment 47450
> View attachment 47452
> View attachment 47454
> ...


Your right on, I have the same Mitiz w/ Honda 50...love it!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

You’re not crazy about the hole shot, and that prop might be the issue. If it’s really a 21 inch pitch (you say 21 degree), that sounds like a lot for that boat and motor combo. As you also noted, I would have guessed something like a 17” prop (max probably 15”) would be more in the ballpark.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Another "agree" here. I have a 2006 Mitzi


AMiller said:


> View attachment 47448
> View attachment 47450
> View attachment 47452
> View attachment 47454
> ...


Another "agree" here. I have a 2006 Mitzi. It looks exactly the same as the ones today without the minor upgrades that were mentioned. Your assessment is spot on, down to the hole shot and rewiring. I love mine. While It doesn't stack up with some other brands on fit and finish, it more than adequately puts me on fish. I have caught everything from giant tarpon to bluegills out of it. I'm not sure that at the time of my purchase, I could have talked my wife into letting me get away with anything more expensive. I thought that someday I would eventually upgrade, but at this point I have no need or desire to do so. I love my skiff.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it quiet ?


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

My buddy had a Mitzi 17 for years before getting his HB Biscayne. No comparison between the two - but the Mitzi got us on fish and we had just as much fun. I loved the bow flare - tons of room on the front deck. He had two portable tanks under the front deck which never seemed to be an issue.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Great honest review. Thnx.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@AMiller 
I am going to say it - how can it be an "honest" review when you are in fact biased on the subject?

Dry?? - In pic 5 it shows that it is dry because you snapped the picture on a bluebird day. Is it dry in relation to the SUP in pic 6?

Hehe - busting your nuts. By the responses you gave a very accurate account of the skiff's characteristics because the others all agree with what you wrote.

Very nice looking skiff and I hope you enjoy her for a long time.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

wardicus said:


> Is it quiet ?


A buddy of mine had one in the early 2000s and I recall being impressed with how silent it was when we were fishing in the Keys.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Before this shop moved to Bailey, NC they were in southeast Winston-Salem. They also bought the tooling for the C-Hawk's just before moving down east. I bought an 18ft C-Hawk from them and had the opportunity to watch 3 or 4 of the smaller skiffs being put together in the shop. 

Don't know how other skiffs are manufactured, but the shop fabrication I looked at was very good, imo. And they always answered the phone for questions after the sale.


----------



## GnarlyD (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice review. I have a 2007 Mitzi 17 with a 70hp 2 stroke, and minn-kota. Iv had it one year after fishing jon boats for 8 years. As said, it was affordable and gets the job done. No complaints or issues so far and I do everything from poling for tailing reds to trolling passes/beaches.
No trim tabs or jack plate- top end is 36-37
True draft with 2 people and yeti, I would agree is about 8". A little more with the trolling motor and batteries 
Doesn't pole as easy as my 12ft jon boat.. but isnt bad, can pole a flat all day. 
Very quiet on pole and trolling motor.
Skiff is dry, but just for fun I added spray rails based off a post I found on here. Now its very dry!


Sorry my pics aren't as good as yours.


----------



## Jackson1957 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey Guys new to the forum. I was surfing the web on Mitzi and found this site. I would like to share my experience. I purchased a 2017 Mitzi Tournament edition with 70hp Yamaha I had the 12 gallon tank installed in the bow. I also have 55lbs thrust trolling motor with battery installed in bow. I agree with all of the reviews however I must add I have issues with boat porpoising on top end. I can trim out the porpoise with tabs and engine tilt but loose my top end speed. Just wondering if you have experienced the same issue. I have discovered that hull has a slight cup on the starboard stern and the port side does not have this cup. I met the builder of the boat and first thing he asked was the boat purchased before he purchased the hull. Next question I got was how much cup response about 1/8 inch he said that would not effect it. Like for any one to chime in on this. I spent an hour back and forth with owner/builder. I just got up and walked out he got very defensive. The fuel tank is installed in bow with fuel cap on starboard side and fuel line runs all the way to port side and down in tank. It takes forever to fill tank due to blow back just like you have filling a vehicle. I have pretty much corrected the porpoise with a 3 blade prop I believe 16inch. I get 6300rpm top end which is spec for the engine. I have gotten 39mph at this rpm. Guys I'm 62 years old and owned boats since I was 18 from John Boats to 25ft center console off shore. It seems you have to spend a fortune to get a quality built boat now a day. I would welcome any comments on this.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m no expert. Could some of that porpoising be from too much weight In the bow? I originally had my trolling motor battery in the bow but the boat ran nose down and plowed. I moved it into the center console. Boat rides great now


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I always thought mitzi were nice lookin skiffs man. I love that bow flare


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a 2007 with a Yamaha 50 2 stroke. porpoised bad, I moved every thing around, had to put on tabs. had a dinner plate sized delam on the deck. had water trapped under the deck, they forgot to put the bilge drains in. I drilled them and got 17 gallons out.


----------



## Jackson1957 (Oct 12, 2019)

guys thanks. I had an older gentlemen back in the 80's told me to check bottom of boat with straight edge from stern to bow if you could see daylight you would have a problem with propoising. I believe him now. LOL My 17ft keywest was perfect and when I laid straight edge to bottom no day light no porpoising either. I could trim all the way to max. I can tell you I wish I had never sold the Key west. But I wanted something smaller and easier to get in and out of due to my age.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had no problem with my mitzi 17 with 70 Yamaha with or without trim tabs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a 2014 Mitzi 17 with a 2014 Honda 50. No tabs and the removable 6 gallon tank up in the bow hatch. Ran a SS 3 blade on it. Dog out of the hole, but would hit 35mph. Never had any issues with porpoising that couldn’t be corrected with load or trim. 

I have read about some of the issues others have had with their Mitzis, but I Loved mine. Clean, simple layout. For the price, hard to beat. I would own another one.


----------



## Jackson1957 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawhoo said:


> I have had no problem with my mitzi 17 with 70 Yamaha with or without trim tabs.


I'm curious what year was your boat built? Do you have any issues with filling fuel tank if it is up front under casting deck. Don't get me wrong I like my boat, just wish there was a little more attention to detail.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I have 2 removable 5.5 gallon tanks. Mine is a 2007


----------



## Zambezimack (Jan 10, 2021)

Guys, 
I really enjoyed all the feedback I’ve read on the Mitzi. Long time fisherman for reds,trout bonefish when I get the chance which hasn’t been often but amazing. Finally looking to be a first time boat buyer. I am interested in the Mitzi.. Looks like a solid boat no frills exactly what I’m after to get me in the shallows. The question is do you go new or used to start? I’ve seen some 07 models around 11K...
The new one is tempting of course but with a 15 year payment it is a big commitment. 
Welcome your responses
Thanks


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

If you have the resources I’d go new or even better almost new. Used boats are holding their value much better than in the past due to high demand. However, depending on what happens to the economy that could change quickly. Good luck!


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Zambezimack said:


> Guys,
> I really enjoyed all the feedback I’ve read on the Mitzi. Long time fisherman for reds,trout bonefish when I get the chance which hasn’t been often but amazing. Finally looking to be a first time boat buyer. I am interested in the Mitzi.. Looks like a solid boat no frills exactly what I’m after to get me in the shallows. The question is do you go new or used to start? I’ve seen some 07 models around 11K...
> The new one is tempting of course but with a 15 year payment it is a big commitment.
> Welcome your responses
> Thanks


Go with what your comfortable with. I think new ones are about 6 months or so. Welcome to try mine if your close to Palm Coast, Fl.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Of you’re a first time boat buyer, I would be inclined to go older used. You’ll be able to change boats less expensively, including buying a new model when you have a bit more time under your belt with your own boat. Enjoy your “new boat”!


----------

